# Fluid Beds??



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Has anyone ever used one of these to powder paint jigs with?? If so, where did you get it?? I was thinking of getting one to speed things up painting as many jigs as I do. Any info will help.


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

Visit Tackle Underground web site, plenty of info on how to build one youself out of PVC pipe and an aquarium pump. www.tackleunderground.com. Have built a few myself, and they work great. I am working on a tutorial on how I build them and will post when I am finished with it.

Dan Wadsworth Sr.
Ursusguy


----------



## Ursusguy (May 16, 2004)

I'm sorry, I didn't answer your original question. You can purchase one at Jann's Netcraft on the web www.jannsnetcraft.com, I think they run around $102.69.

Ursusguy


----------



## Tiny Tim (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks Ursusguy!! I found one on e-bay a lot cheaper, but from the looks of it I thought I could make one and save a few bucks. I will check it out.


----------

